# Nơi bán chả cua ngon và công thức nấu món với chả cua



## trieuquang198812 (7 Tháng sáu 2021)

Nhiều anh chị muốn tìm mua loại chả cua dùng trong các món bún bò hay bún rêu và thường nhầm chúng cung một loại.
Nếu anh chị tinh ý sẽ thấy chả của dùng trong món bún bò là loại chả cua của huế còn chả cua dùng trong món bún rêu là loại chả đồng.

Vậy sự khác biệt của chúng là ở đâu? khác nhâu là nguyên liệu chính là của loại chả của huế làm từ cua biển còn loại chả cua nấu bún rêu làm từ cua đồng.






Nhiều nơi bán bún rêu còn dùng loại hả cua hấp loại bánh để làm nguyên liệu cho món ăn. Món chả cua hấp bánh này là loại chả cua huế nhưng được hấp chính.

Hiện ở các thánh phố lớn như hồ chí minh hay đà nẵng đều có các shop bán chả cua để bạn dễ dang chọn mua. Còn nếu bạn chưa biết chả cua Huế mua ở đâu có thể liên hệ

- Địa chỉ 36 Đỗ Công Tường, Phường Tân Quý, Quận Tân Phú, HCM
- Tel: 0935655753
- Website: vinafood.net

Nếu bạn đang tìm công thức làm món ngon với chả cua có thể tham khảo cách nâu món bún bò của Huế nhé!


2kg Xương bò, 1kg Gân bò Bắp bò, 1kg Thị bò nạc
1kg Món giò heo
1kg Tiết heo (Huyết)
1kg Chả cua Huế Bạn muốn mua có thể vào đây để đặt nhé!
1 hủ Măm ruốc Huế bạn tìm mua ở siêu thị có rất nhiều
Chả tép hoặc chả bò đà nẵng.
Dừa tươi 1 trái
5 củ Hành Tây
Thơm (Miền bắc gọi là khớm 1 trái)
4 Củ sả và sả băm
Đường cát hoặc đường phèn
Dầu màu điều
Gia vị gồm: Nước mắm (loại ngon), muối, tiêu, hạt nêm (Bạn có thể thêm hoặc không)
Các loại rau ăn kèm gồm: Thân chuối bào, hành lá, rao răm, giá sống, rau quế, rau muốn bào, húng cây, rau thơm
Ớt sừng và Chanh.






- Nấu bắp bò và thịt heo riêng vì bắp bò dai hơn nên cần thời gian nấu lâu hơn.- Thịt bò phù hợp cho món bún bò Huế này chính là phần thịt bắp, nếu chọn được loại bắp hoa thì càng thơm ngon hơn.- Chọn chân giò heo phía trước sẽ ngon và ít mỡ hơn chân giò sau.- Gân bò và nạm bò cứng hơn phần thịt và giò heo nên chia thành hai lần luộc với khoảng thời gian khác nhau.

- Thịt và xương bò cần rửa qua với muối và rượu hoặc giấm để khử mùi hôi. Bắp bò bạn có thể tìm mua ở các chợ dân sinh và nhờ họ cuộng sẵn cho tiện. Nếu bạn muốn tự làm thì mua về cuôn bằng day dù nhé!- Giò heo và mống heo bạn cao lông sach sau đó ninh đến khi da heo săn và trong là được, sau đó vớt ra để vào ngăn mát tủ lanh hoặc ngăm nước đa- Các loại rau sống bạn rữa sacwh và nhặt bò lá úa hoặc sau sau đó để ráo nước.- Hành lá cắt riêng phần ngọn và phần đầu hành lá, lấy phân thân và ngọn hành lá thái khúc hạt lựu với rau răm.- Phần ớt sừn bạn thái lát mỏng.- Phần sã và gừng nếu có thời gian bạn nướng sơ qua rồi đập dập.- Mắm ruốc Huế pha với 1/2 chén nước ấm rồi khuấy đều.
- Cần ướp bắp bò trước với công thức 1kg bắp bò ướp: 2 muỗng cà phê đường, 1 muỗng cà phê muối, 1/2 muỗng cà phê bột ngọt, 1 muỗng cà phê ruốc pha loãng, 2 muỗng cà phê hành tím băm nhuyễn, tỏi và sả băm- Hầm thịt và xương:

Nếu nhà bạn có nòi áp suất bạn cho xương và thịt giò heo vào, đổ nước xâm xấp thịt đậy kinh và đun soi đến khi nghe tiếng reo thì hạ lửa nhỏ để thêm 10p là tắt bếp, sau đó vớt ra ngâm với nước đá lanh mục đích làm thịt giòn dai không bở.
Nếu nhà bạn không có nòi bạn nên hầm bằng nòi thông thường và dùng than củi hoặc thang đá để hầm vì thời gian hầm khá lâu khoản 2 tiếng. Sau khi đã hầm phần xương giò heo bạn tiếp tục hầm phần bắp bò và xương bò lưu ý thời gian sẽ lâu hơn nhé! Sau đó bạn cũng làm tương tự và vớt ra ngăm nước đá.
- Công đoạn làm nước dùng cho món bún bò khá đơn giản vì các nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị xong. Bạn cho nước hầm heo và bò vào chung một nòi lớn nếu ít nước dùng bạn có thể cho thêm vào them nước để đủ cho gia đình thường thức. - Nêm gia vị theo công thức: 3 muỗng canh nước mắm, 2 muỗng canh muối, 2 muỗng canh đường, 2 muỗng cà phê bột ngọt và chén mắm ruốc Huế đã pha loãng. Bạn nên nêm lại cho vừa khẩu vị của gia đình mình và tùy theo khẩu vị có thể tăng giảm các gia vị- Sau đó cho thêm huyết heo cắt cục và chả cua tươi quét cục cho vào nấu sôi là bạn đã hoàn thành cách nấu nước dùng cho món bún bò.Món bún bò ngon thì sa tế ớt là thành phần không thể thiếu để tao nên hương vị chuẩn góc Huế. Để làm món sa tế dùng trong món bún bò bạn thực hiện thêm vài bước sau.


----------

